# parallel conductors



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably, at least, but I'm sure you know it's a violation.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Probably, at least, but I'm sure you know it's a violation.


depends


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

360max said:


> depends


Sure, it could be serving two motor loads, but I doubt it.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Probably, at least, but I'm sure you know it's a violation.


 yes i know and if i had to guess which one id say 310.10 (h) but thats without looking so i cant be sure.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Sure, it could be serving two motor loads, but I doubt it.


 and then it would be fine?


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Not to mention, this appears to be a 3 phase loadcenter, fed with 4 wires, with the 'neutral bar' bonded, and more than 6 throws.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

As long as you twist the 12's, it's legal. :thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I seriously doubt if that breaker is listed for more than one conductor at its terminals.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you install that panel? Wow what craftsmanship.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That panel is a violation using SER bare neutral bond to ground.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Craig's list lectrician can be resourceful.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Techy said:


> Not to mention, this appears to be a 3 phase loadcenter, fed with 4 wires, with the 'neutral bar' bonded, and more than 6 throws.




It's single phase......The conductor on the right has a white stripe....:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Around here, when the utility was load building and did off peak meters for water heaters, in quite a few cases they ran 14-4 to the water heater. I think they originally had them connected to different elements, but in many cases, when the water heater was replaced, the electrician (or whoever was doing the connections) paralleled the 14s and ran it off of a double pole 30 breaker. Sure, it was a code violation, but the water heater didn't know the difference.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Around here, when the utility was load building and did off peak meters for water heaters, in quite a few cases they ran 14-4 to the water heater. I think they originally had them connected to different elements, but in many cases, when the water heater was replaced, the electrician (or whoever was doing the connections) paralleled the 14s and ran it off of a double pole 30 breaker. Sure, it was a code violation, but the water heater didn't know the difference.


I did the same exact thing back in 89' for the same exact appliance. It was the end of the day.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

JohnR said:


> Did you install that panel? Wow what craftsmanship.


 nope just happened to be the lucky guy to open the panel.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> It's single phase......The conductor on the right has a white stripe....:whistling2:



Suuure..... :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Sub*

That sure looks like a sub-panel? Is that the nuetral and egc on the isolated neutral bar ??


----------

